
Show HN: 2020VISION.EARTH - danfo
https://www.2020vision.earth/
======
ailideex
> Install solar + battery

Do you have battery and solar installed? You must be one privileged person. I
have never once lived anywhere where I could even if I had the money to. Most
people in the world do not live in free standing houses and I would hazard a
guess that most countries in the world do not have open grids where you can
choose who you buy electricity from.

> Petrol cars commuting every day

Most people in the world don't own cars.

> 'Free shipping' and 'Cheap flights' vs Learn actual costs

Eh, I mean, what? Are you saying people do not know what they are paying for
flights? Because, eh, I do know what I pay for flights.

Are you saying online retailers should online retailers not be able to offer
free shipping or they should tell you how much the shipping would have cost if
it was not free? Why?

What is happening here?

> Enact all possible solutions

Except nuclear I bet.

~~~
danfo
Haha oh ok, I see.

Nuclear would be great, maybe not on fault lines.

~~~
ailideex
Look, I get the sentiment, and it is nice, the thing is though that the advice
is not really applicable to most people on the planet and even if everybody
that had those options available (i.e. were doing what is on the left and
could do what is on the right instead) I don't think that it would solve our
problems. Nuclear would go a lot further - but sure - not on fault lines.

~~~
danfo
Thanks for engaging with this.

The idea is the format, domain, open source, to chip away at some major
emission sources. If people liked the format it might have lived!

Who I had in mind for the first cut were the affluent - people with an
internet connection, from countries with high per capita emissions.

I find the point relevant that the solution isn’t going to be 1 magic thing
(ie sequestration or nuclear) but by chipping away on all fronts.

------
danfo
Hoping for early suggestions/contributions. Maybe the first cut is too wordy
or polarising.

[https://www.2020vision.earth/](https://www.2020vision.earth/)

Repo:
[https://github.com/danfo/2020-vision](https://github.com/danfo/2020-vision)

